# What is the approximate cost for an engine rebuild?



## Tim Murphy (Jul 20, 2012)

Dear Board,

I don't need an engine rebuilt right now but I was looking at modern alternatives to my 1982 Evinrude 35 HP tiller steer outboard and the I'm scared because there is nothing even remotely close to a direct replacement as far as HP goes. I realize that with the old outbaord running perfectly it probably only made about 28-30 HP at the prop but even modern 30 HP's are considerably heavier with the exception of Hondas. And all of the new motors are easily $ 3500 - $ 4500.00 brand new out of the box, some like the Honda's are even more dough.

I am thinking of buying a used late model smaller motor in the 9.9 to 20 HP range so that I can use my boat on the lakes here in PA that are restricted to 20 HP. I would like to keep the 35 I have for use when I do inshore saltwater bay fishing or when I travel to upstate NY and to NH where they have no HP restrictions on the lakes I fish.

But I'm also thinking ahead and wondering what the cost is for a rebuild on something like my Evinrude 35? Can it be done for $ 1000.00 or does it cost $ 3000.00? It's not something I'd tackle by myself, I'd definitely have a professional do it so think about a pro's price. I'm trying to decide how much money I might need to set aside in the next few years to be a two motor man. I may not need anything for the 35 given how it runs now, but I'd like to be prepared.

Thanks for any insight you can provide.

Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 20, 2012)

How much does your 35 weigh?

If you could deal with it I would buy a nice little 25hp and wait to rebuild it yourself in the winter in off season.

I've rebuilt quite a few engines at home and it takes longer than to have a pro do it but when you're done you know that engine inside and out so if anything goes wrong you've got it covered.

I am 100% positive I could rebuild a 115hp mercury blindfolded. I did a rebuild on my SeaPro last winter out of boredom, just replacing gaskets, had to install a new high pressure fuel filter and figure why not since I'm already in there.

It's a pain but you'll be happy you did it. Not a lot of people can say that they're motor is built completely by themselves.


----------



## Johny25 (Jul 20, 2012)

Cost would be $800-1200 minimum from a shop. Your best bet is to keep an eye out on CL or the papers for a 20-25-30-35 hp Johnson or Evinrude from I believe 1977-1997 that has a good powerhead. I picked up a 1985 30hp with a great powerhead (great motor all around actually) for $250 just so when I need to rebuild my 88' it will only cost me a powerhead to exhaust gasket and a few hours labor. It is really not that hard to swap a powerhead. So just keep an eye out for a motor that has good compression and pick it up for cheap as a backup. Much more reasonable than a rebuild on these older motors. Fact is some shops won't even work on motors over 25yrs old anymore.

Don't quote me on the exact years..... I am trying to do this off memory. But what you need is the 31.8 ci block and they used the same one for many years on the 20's-25's-30's-35's

1977-1984 any 25-35
1985 to 97' any 20-25-30


----------



## Tim Murphy (Jul 20, 2012)

Dear Buddy,

I haven't weighed it and I can't find a published spec weight for a 35 HP longshaft tiller steer but based on what I have been able to find my best SWAG puts it around 125 -135 pounds.

I'd like to have a replacement engine weigh no more than 160 pounds. Within a few pounds that is the going weight for most newer 4 stroke 20 HP motors. With a 20 I'm concerned about how the boat would perform? I know it will never be used for anything other than fishing, but I'd like for it to be able to get out of it's own way if need be.

I like this old motor, and if I can keep it running right I see no real reason to get another motor unless I find that my electric motors don't let me fish the horsepower restricted lakes like I want to fish them. If that happens I can find a longshaft 9.9 and putt around those places. I like the idea of having a few more horses under the hood if I'm out fishing the Chesapeake or Delaware Bay though.

I'd love to rebuild a motor all by myself. I know I have the mental and physical skills needed as long as I read up on things and go slowly. Unfortunately, I lack a lot of the tools required to do the job properly. I'm afraid I'd spend more money buying or renting tools than the rebuild would be worth. Then again, I'm Irish and hard headed, and I just might decide I need to do it by myself!  

Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## Johny25 (Jul 21, 2012)

1982 Johnson 35hp electric start longshaft 121 lbs
Rope shortshaft 114lbs
Rope longshaft 118lbs

25hp and 30hp Etec weighs between 146-183lb depending on the model


----------

